
Getting Fired over Politics on Social Media - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/getting-fired-over-politics-on-social-media-3ef3ac860397
======
hos234
You don't hear about the people who don't get fired though.

All this depends on the experience level of the boss you work for. There are
lot of oversensitive influencial customers out there, not just the Chinese
Govt.

